

How to handle a broken CFL bulb - gmac
http://www.osram.com/osram_com/About_Us/Sustainability/Products/Sustainability_criteria/Key_Performance_Indicators/Mercury/Handling_broken_lamps/Brokenlamp_Landing_Page.jsp

======
gmac
These instructions were linked from a CFL bulb I just bought (to replace yet
another bulb that's burned out within a year or two).

Pretty sure 95% of people will just sweep these up and bin them. And also just
bin a burned-out bulb.

(Edit -- apparently in coal-powered areas the Hg emissions saved from burning
coal are greater than estimated emissions from CFLs in landfill, though:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compact_fluorescent_lamp#Mercur...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compact_fluorescent_lamp#Mercury_content)).

------
viraptor
I love how they started with "Don't panic!". Many guides should do that...

